# X11 2.3.2 et la tablette :)



## phelibre (3 Janvier 2009)

Voilà une copie de mon message à se sujet ... je suis sec car je ne trouve même pas le fichier de configuration du serveur X11 pour déclarer la fameuse tablette .... merci de votre aide 



Hi,

I am french and I use Gimp ... see here please http://phelibre.free.fr/ressources.html

With my MacBook 10.5.6 I installed X11 2.3.2 and Gimp 2.6.4 course. 
But my Wacom tablet is not recognized in the Gimp preferences? 
How do I make my X11 server tablet valid? 

Thank you.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gimp 2.6.4 for Mac OS X Leopard / Intel

To install Gimp simply drop it to your Application folder.


X11 2.3.2 or higher recommended

To use this build of Gimp 2.6.4, it is recommend that you use X11 version 2.3.2 or higher. This version has many advantages over the previous ones. Most of all it will
* support graphic tablets
* support better font sizes / display resolution (96 dpi)

Please download X11 from


----------



## phelibre (3 Janvier 2009)

Bon finalement c'est bon maintenant regardez comme c'est beau je retrouve mon Gimp comme sous linux 

"Virtual core keyboard"	id=0	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Virtual core pointer"	id=1	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"keyboard"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"pointer"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 7
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"pen"	id=4	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 3
	Num_axes is 5
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -65536
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -65536
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
"cursor"	id=5	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 3
	Num_axes is 5
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -65536
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -65536
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
"eraser"	id=6	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 3
	Num_axes is 5
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -65536
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -65536
		Max_value is 65536
		Resolution is 1


----------



## l'aigle des sommets (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'utilise aussi une tablette wacom (bamboo) sur mon mac (léopard), mais je n'arrive pas à la faire reconnaître   ni par GIMP ni par inkscape 

Pourrais tu s'il te pliat m'expliquer ta façon de faire ?

Un tout grand merci !


----------



## phelibre (4 Janvier 2009)

Il faut impérativement Gimp 2.6.4 et X11 2.3.2 ....
Ensuite pour vérifier comme quoi le serveur X11 a reconnu la tablette, tu fais donc un xinput -list dans le terminal du serveur X11 et tu dois avoir la même chose que moi ...
Ensuite dans Gimp/Préférence/Périphérique d'entrée/Configurer les périphériques d'entrée étendu/ tu dois activer un par un les nouveaux périphérique ( gomme pointe etc )

Voilà 

http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## phelibre (4 Janvier 2009)

J'ai un petit bug a vous faire partager : si la tablette Wacom est active alors mon trackpad de mon MacBook est inactif et vise et versa !


----------



## gagarts (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut !
ça t'arrive sous OSX ou sous GNU/Linux ?
J'ai lu quelque part qu'il était possible de débloquer ça... mais ça date un peu... donc je ne peux pas vraiment t'aider plus !
Ok, ok ! Je sors !


----------



## phelibre (5 Janvier 2009)

Cela arrive sous OsX X11 bien sur, attention le TrackPad fonctionne mais inactif pour les outils Gimp uniquement c'est à dire que les menus Gimp sont toujours activés par le TrackPad. Sous Linux (plate-forme PC) je n'ai pas rencontré se problème


----------

